# New Moderator for Predator Hunting Section



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to personally thank Brad.T for all his time he's spent here moderating this forum. I think he's done a great job as you can tell, it's a great environment here. He has recently taken a job that will conflict his moderator position here and will be stepping down. Don't worry guys, he'll still be here...just not as the mod. 

Fallguy has graciously stepped up and taken his position to keep this forum running clean and smooth. Please help make him feel welcome and give him a hard time when you can! 8) just kidding

FYI


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I really can't see any change!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

id say fallguy would definately be the man turn too.

Brad left some big shoes to fill but im sure you'll have no problem.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Brad! You did good.

Fallguy. I thought you were smarter than that!  JUST KIDDING!

I have every faith that you'll do a great job. Welcome and thanks for stepping up!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can I be Co-Moderator since Fallguy gets to be the head honcho? Congratulations, Fallguy!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd like to personally thank Brad for all the hard work he has done in the past with this forum and for helping me and everyone else learn about predator hunting. If you have never met Brad in person he is a great guy and has a wealth of information in his brain. Now he is going to put that knowledge to use as a career. Also thanks to Chris Hustad for running this entire site.

I want to keep things running smoothly as Brad left them.

In order to do that, as users of the Fox and Coyote Hunting Forum we need to follow some basic rules. No name calling, put downs, or public attacks. If you have an issue with someone take care of it using the PM feature. Let's keep topics focused on the hunting of predators, listen to opinions and suggestions of others, and be courteous. If common sense is used that can take care of a lot of problems before they happen.

Have fun and keep up the learning! Feel free to PM me if you need anything.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome Fallguy. even though you coach up at Grand Forks I will forgive you. You will do well. At times I think you have been the Moderator. You will do well in this position.

Thanks for all of your hard work Brad keep in touch.

Mike


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks Brad for all the information and work. I've only gotten to the buying call stages and some practice so far.

Hope to get some time soon to try out the experience.

Good Hunting.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Congratulations Fallguy. If anyone can fill Brad's vacancy you are the man for the job. I also want to take this opportunity to wish Brad well in his future endeavors.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words boys!!!! Fallguy will keep you all in line LOL i have no doubts about that!


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

How can I post pictures?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'd like to personally thank Brad.T for all his time he's spent here moderating this forum.


He definitely spent more time on here than he did for the job he was getting paid for...that's for sure!


----------

